# Harmon Kardon Sound Stick II Problem



## Wheels309 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have had these speakers for 2 years. Just recently, whenever I try to turn the volume down the speakers turn off. I have to unplug the power supply to the Subwoofer and then plug it back in to get sound, however I am never able to turn the volume down on the speakers. Does anybody have any experience with this. I have searched the internet for a while now and have found nothing.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 20, 2009)

Did you look into /Users/Library/Preferences/ for any preferences for the sound sticks that you might be able to trow out to reset any software with them?


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 20, 2009)

Only way I can think of is to plug in your external speakers and then, if so equipped, plug in headphones to the external speakers.  OR..."hot wire" the headphones to the external speakers.


----------



## Wheels309 (Jul 20, 2009)

Seeing as this problem occurs when plugged into my ipod, TV and other sources, I do not think any settings on my macbook would affect the speakers. However I looked and found nothing in the preferences. 

As for plugging Headphones in, There is no jack on the external speakers


----------



## Jesse714 (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds pretty simple,

Time for some new speakers haha.
If its doing it on more than one thing, then it's more than likely the speakers themselves.


----------



## fryke (Jul 21, 2009)

It's not really haha-funny, Jesse. The soundsticks are _great_ speakers that come at a price. You don't simply want to replace them with some cheapish Bose or Sony speakers. 

I would contact Harman/Kardon about it. Maybe they have an idea what could be going wrong. Would probably be power-supply related. You could, for the time being, plug them into a adapter with a real on/off switch, so it's easier to reset them. But that's a workaround, not a solution for the problem.


----------



## iiyama66 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

I have exactly the same problem which has become worse over time resulting in them just 'humming' very loudly!!

Its go tot be a 'shorting issue' due to once touching the vol controls it cuts out, is it a motherboard problem?

I have searched the net and not found anyone else with the same problem. Im awaiting a reply from H/K but dont expect a lot as they are out of warranty.

I use them with 
24" iMac
15" MBP


----------



## macphile (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the same problem too. I have 'overloaded' the speakers once or twice  through too loud volume and  thought it might be related to that but it occurs randomly now. has anyone heard a fix for the problem yet?

cheers

d\Daryl


----------

